# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi No Disk

## TranElly

con laptop em đang dùng luôn nổi cửa sổ báo lỗi:
windows - no disk
exception processing message c0000013 parameters 75b6bf7c 4 75b6bf7c 75b6bf7c
em đã bung ghost thậm chí cài lại win rồi mà không hết;
bà con ai biết xin chỉ giúp:emlaugh::emlaugh:

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

bạn tham khảo _ở đây_ nhá..........

----------


## daiklinh688

bệnh này chủ yếu là do driver của bạn bị lỗi hoặc cài thiếu driver bạn hãy 
bạn có thể gỡ tất cả driver ra rồi cài mới từ đầu xem sao
* lưu ý là khi cài driver thì chípet bạn phải cài trước tiên nhé

----------

